# how to naturally preserve body butter



## dvrags (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi there,
I recently made some amazing shea butter body butter for my own personal use. But, I know that it does not have any kind of preservative in it to prolong shelf life. I did add a small amount of tea tree oil to help with bacterial formation, but I know in order to help it last longer I should add something else to it. I have read about adding Vitamin E, but I have not been able to find a percentage amount to add. Anyone have any info on this? Or other NATURAL products to add to help prolong shelf life and inhibit growth of anything yucky!! 

Thanks so much!
Valerie


----------



## lsg (Jun 3, 2013)

Check out this link for information on preservatives:

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/lotioncrafter-premium-ingredients-preservatives/


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jun 3, 2013)

You can add Vitamin E and C with Grapefruit Seed Extract or Rosemary Oleoresin.  But these will not "totally" preserve they just inhibit the growth or slightly extend shelf life. Anything with water added is susceptible to mold, bacteria, and yeast.    There's is an ingredient Leucidal Liquid SF and NataPres which are natural but are kind of pricey.


----------



## bodhi (Jun 3, 2013)

If you havent added water, you really dont need a preservative.  If you have oils with a short shelf life, antioxidants will help, but if its only for your use you could just make batches that will be used up before you expect the oils to turn.


----------



## dvrags (Jun 3, 2013)

There isn't any water in the recipe at all.....raw shea butter, coconut oil, almond oil are the only ingredients (if I'm remembering correctly off the top of my head). I know shea butter has a fairly short shelf life though. I would like to give some as gifts to family and friends. 

How much Vitamin E and C should I add?


----------



## bodhi (Jun 3, 2013)

The shea should be fine for at least a year and the coconut too.  The almond maybe half that.  You can add as much of each as you like.  I think vit e is recommended at about .5% to extend the shelf life of oils so maybe .5% of the almond in the recipe.


----------



## judymoody (Jun 3, 2013)

I would try rosemary oleoresin as an antioxidant.  You don't need to use much and it does extend the shelf life of oils and fats.  Check your supplier's recommendation for use rates.


----------

